# Wie heißt die Schrifttypo der Schriftzüge auf den Bikes?



## drfloyd (26. Oktober 2015)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie die Hypo heißt mit der die Schriftzüge der aktuellen Bikes versehen werden?

Danke

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Sven_Kiel (26. Oktober 2015)

Ist ein Exklusivfont...wurde indiv. angefertigt und wohl geklaut von diesem:
http://www.whatfontis.com/Spy-Agency-Expanded-Italic.font?text=RADON

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drfloyd (26. Oktober 2015)

Danke. Ist aber der "alte". Zur Zeit haben sie ja einen anderen.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Sven_Kiel (26. Oktober 2015)

Der "Aktuelle" ist ebenfalls ein Exklusivfont. Der erste letter ist ein kleines "r" die anderen sind versale "ADON"..insofern wirst Du den Font nicht finden, weil eher zusammengestückelt.

Den hat die Werbeagentur von radon-bikes gebastelt. Geliefert werden meistens mehrere Schriftzüge in diversen styles.... kein volles Alphabet. Hab selber ein paar Jahre in der Branche gearbeitet und so was gemacht.

Warum willst Du das denn wissen? Willst Du Dir was basteln?


----------



## drfloyd (26. Oktober 2015)

Yep wollte mir da was basteln. Zur not muss ich mal sehen das ich so viele Basten wie ich finde mal vektorisiere.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (26. Oktober 2015)

genau...jpeg nehmen, vektorisieren und in Illustrator oder Freehand nachbearbeiten. Anschliessend auf Folie plotten lassen...fertig.

Alternativ vielleicht auch mal bei Radon-bikes anfragen? Könnte einfacher sein ;-)


----------



## drfloyd (26. Oktober 2015)

Hab mal über deren Facebook-Seite gefragt, kam noch nix.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (26. Oktober 2015)

Hmh...is wohl auch eine rechtliche Frage...bis die das Thema Urheberrecht und geistiges Eigentum diskutiert haben, bist Du schon längst fertig mit dem logo.*lol*


----------



## drfloyd (26. Oktober 2015)




----------

